# Boss's house



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We are putting an addition on my boss's house which includes a master bathroom. The shower will be 5' wide by 6'6" deep. There was to be two mixing valves on the 6'6" wall (His and hers shower) I had planned on dividing 6'6" by three which is 2'2". So, I will have 2'2" from the back wall to the center of the first valve, then 2'2" from center of valve one to valve 2. That will leave 2'2" from the center of the second valve to the shower door. This to me seems to be quite comfortable with two people in there. I mentioned to the boss's wife that when I do my shower I am installing my shower head in the ceiling. Now she wants one. No biggie except my boss wants 3 mixing valves now! 2 will be for the wall heads and one for the ceiling head. So 6'6" divided by 4 is 1'7" center to center! That means they will be shoulder to shoulder in there! My solution is to just use 2 mixing valves with 2'2" centers, then install a diverter valve to switch from the wall head to the ceiling head. This way it will eliminate one mixing valve and keep clearance between the 2 other valves. 

WWYD?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

instead of all the mixing valves get yourself a thermostatic valve or 2, one for him and one for her and use volume controls for the heads. it looks better than having a crapload of big shower trims all over the shower.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

you should put in some body spray while you are at it


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

That looks impressive! I done something similar not long ago. But in your pix I only see one mixing valve. Thats ok if both people want the same temp. I prefer 2 mixing valves this way they both can shower with each one set to their own preference.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bill said:


> That looks impressive! I done something similar not long ago. But in your pix I only see one mixing valve. Thats ok if both people want the same temp. I prefer 2 mixing valves this way they both can shower with each one set to their own preference.


thanks, but yeah i know i would prefer 2 as well but the ho only wanted one


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

True! All we can do is suggest. Same happens when I build a house. The HO can not understand what the finished product will look like. Then when its done they wish they did listen!


----------



## winslow (Jan 3, 2010)

Bill said:


> We are putting an addition on my boss's house which includes a master bathroom. The shower will be 5' wide by 6'6" deep. There was to be two mixing valves on the 6'6" wall (His and hers shower) I had planned on dividing 6'6" by three which is 2'2". So, I will have 2'2" from the back wall to the center of the first valve, then 2'2" from center of valve one to valve 2. That will leave 2'2" from the center of the second valve to the shower door. This to me seems to be quite comfortable with two people in there. I mentioned to the boss's wife that when I do my shower I am installing my shower head in the ceiling. Now she wants one. No biggie except my boss wants 3 mixing valves now! 2 will be for the wall heads and one for the ceiling head. So 6'6" divided by 4 is 1'7" center to center! That means they will be shoulder to shoulder in there! My solution is to just use 2 mixing valves with 2'2" centers, then install a diverter valve to switch from the wall head to the ceiling head. This way it will eliminate one mixing valve and keep clearance between the 2 other valves.
> 
> WWYD?


 
with 2 valves I usually divide the space by four, remember with 2 people standing in there the clearance between the two is cut in half. You can either use a diverter or a temp mixing valve with 2 volume controls. 99% of the houses we do use mixing valves with volume controls in the master bath.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Winslows advice seems spot on, Bill.
It goes along with what you were suggesting, too.

But yeah, body sprays all around is a good idea as well. 
Just remember your balancing loops. Shouldn't be too hard on two mixing valves.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm just a novice when it comes to these complicated showers but I can't figure out how all of those "volume controls" work and of course the balancing loops it seems there are pipes going every where.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

House plumber do you have finished pictures?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

fhrace said:


> House plumber do you have finished pictures?


your themostatic is nothing but temperature control. your volume controls is what turns the fixtures on or off. no i have no finished pics. i didnt trim it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

here is another


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

both sides had 4 body spays each 1 fixed head each 1 rain head each and the valve on the left that that had 2 volume controls by the thermo had a hand held. when i trimmed it out i tested everything at the same time and water would just piss out. i read the paperwork that came with the thermos and it was only good for 11 gpm. the ho bought the wrong valves. so they bought new ones that were good for 22 gpm. it still kinda sucked cuz they were altmans, and altmans sucks.


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome work House Plumber:thumbup:


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Bill said:


> We are putting an addition on my boss's house which includes a master bathroom. The shower will be 5' wide by 6'6" deep. There was to be two mixing valves on the 6'6" wall (His and hers shower) I had planned on dividing 6'6" by three which is 2'2". So, I will have 2'2" from the back wall to the center of the first valve, then 2'2" from center of valve one to valve 2. That will leave 2'2" from the center of the second valve to the shower door. This to me seems to be quite comfortable with two people in there. I mentioned to the boss's wife that when I do my shower I am installing my shower head in the ceiling. Now she wants one. No biggie except my boss wants 3 mixing valves now! 2 will be for the wall heads and one for the ceiling head. So 6'6" divided by 4 is 1'7" center to center! That means they will be shoulder to shoulder in there! My solution is to just use 2 mixing valves with 2'2" centers, then install a diverter valve to switch from the wall head to the ceiling head. This way it will eliminate one mixing valve and keep clearance between the 2 other valves.
> 
> WWYD?


 Our showers 5' wide and I set it up with valves on the two side walls. It's nice not getting in each others way. Sharing a wall with a shower that big seems strange. Oh well he is your boss


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally got a chance to get the shower roughed in. Here is some pix of it. The 2 outer valves are for the wall heads, the center one is for the 9" ceiling head.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

BTW, I looped the hot and cold lines just to be sure to even out the pressure. I dont want to piss off the boss' wife!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont like how you did the hot water and theres no nail protection(yet) How big are the holes you drilled for the pipe to run through...it looks tight?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am not finished TM, yes, I still need nail plates, I was called off to go somewhere else. The holes for the 3/4 are 1" and the holes for the 1/2" are 3/4".

BTW, whats wrong with the hot water? its the same as the cold.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Whats the round about water pressure there?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

looks nice. Those Paslode nailers are the shiz. I have one myself.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> looks nice. Those Paslode nailers are the shiz. I have one myself.


Thanks. I have 2, one is a framing gun, the other a straight trim gun


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Help me out here.... So the 3/4" out out of the thermo starts with an MIP to what appears to be a coupling into some kind of 3/4" X street tee, than it tees left into another street looking tee. WTF is that? Is it an optical illusion or just the photo angle? Looks crazy


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like female swt x male swt. x female swt. tee.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yes that is a 3/4 st tee in a coupling coming out of the thermo. I was out of regular tees. Then yes it is a street tee going into the other tee that was just talked about. is that what youre asking?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

It is.

In all my years (about 15) I have never seen thoes before. Never once in a pic (until now) never in any supply house nor in any home / structure. There have been quite a few times I could have used something like that.....humph


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Finished trim out today, my boss and his wife are very pleased, especially with the ceiling mounted head


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice work Bill:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Nice work Bill:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks. And my boss will never whine about me running a loop for more than one valve again. I turned them all on one at a time and the pressure was balanced so well you could not see any difference from one to another. I just hate to hear the Mrs whine that her valve slows down when hubby uses his at the same time. Dont even want to think about it. Takes a few extra minutes to do it that way, but it pays in the end when you see the expression on their face!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Very nice Bill. But I think that design on the back wall should be centered with the window. Other than that you get an A+


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I did not do the tile work on this one. My co workers said they thought the accent tiles would have looked good centered on the 3 valves.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

It's hard to plan out to get the tile perfect, I'm sure


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks nice Bill. Pex and Moen valves, my kind of shower.:thumbsup:

I do have 1 small beef. The way you have that pex going thru the studs and then going down with a 90 on the hot line and then going back to the moen valve with another 90, the line will expand and contract and put stress on the 90's. That is a very short peice of pipe connecting the 2 90s though so it should move that much. If that had been a 10 foot piece, you would be busting that tile out in a few years to fix the the pipe that was pulled right off the 90s when it get cold. Remember, pex needs room to breath.

Nice framing too.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

looks good man... i like the tiles


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a beautiful shower. I bet that shower will get much action.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

He said in the beginning that he did not like the over head sprayer, but after he tried it, he changed his mind!

See, listen once in a while to us old farts!

we do know a little something:laughing:


----------

